# Hệ thống Điện > VFD - biến tần >  xin hỏi cách cài đặt biến tần e500 mitsu

## cuong

xin chỉ các bác chỉ cách cài đặt biến tần e 500, sao cho đầu ra đạt được 400hz, hiện giờ kiểu gì nó cũng chỉ ra 60,11hz, cảm ơn các bác

----------


## khoa.address

> xin chỉ các bác chỉ cách cài đặt biến tần e 500, sao cho đầu ra đạt được 400hz, hiện giờ kiểu gì nó cũng chỉ ra 60,11hz, cảm ơn các bác


Em hóng với ah!

Em cũng đang mò mẫm với con E720 và con Spin trung quốc.

; ; ;

----------

cuong

----------


## aiemphuong

thì chỉnh na ná bữa hỗm đó bác khoa... set 100% biến trở thì nó đạt 400hz, nếu ko thì nó mã 61.63hz thần thánh

----------

cuong

----------


## khoa.address

> thì chỉnh na ná bữa hỗm đó bác khoa... set 100% biến trở thì nó đạt 400hz, nếu ko thì nó mã 61.63hz thần thánh


Hihi, nhưng để chờ làm cái bộ bơm nước làm mát xong mới dám thử bác, con Spin mới mua chỉ sợ nó tèo lại tốn lúa, dân ko biết gì về điện tối ngày cứ đi nghịch phá - Khổ!

----------


## cuong

chà các bác chỉ em luôn giúp với ạ,

----------


## Ducnhamxxx

chịu, bác tự google đi

----------

cuong

----------


## nhatson

> chà các bác chỉ em luôn giúp với ạ,


vụ này nèo thằng bán btần hoặc bán spindle

----------

cuong

----------


## solero

Đây bác ơi. Mà hướng dẫn nối với NCstudio thui nhé. Mach3 em ngu ngơ không biết nối như nào đâu ạ.
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/14...s-vao-NcStudio

----------

cuong

----------

